# Corn Dip



## mrs_bb (Oct 27, 2007)

*Corn Dip*

3 cans niblet corn, drained
3 cans mexicorn, drained
1 medium red onion, small dice
3 cans chopped green chilies - 4.5 oz can (could also use fresh jalapeno if you want more heat)
1.5 - 2 tsp ground cumin (I like cumin, so I use 2 tsp)
1.5 cups mayonnaise
16 oz sour cream
4 cups colby, shredded

Mix mayo, sour cream, and cumin. Fold in other all other ingredients. Refrigerate overnight or at least 4-6 hours, as it becomes thicker & more scoopable. Serve with your chip of choice; I usually serve it with Frito or Dorito scoops.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 27, 2007)

This sounds interesting and good! Love cumin! Thanks for posting Mrs bb!!


----------



## caliloo (Nov 4, 2007)

This is excellent! I make it quite often in the early part of football season when it is too hot outside for a hot steamy baked cheesy dip. This one really fits the bill since it is cool.

Definitely give it a try or keep it on hand for when the weather is hot and you need a savory cool treat.


----------

